# getting depressed



## Heather H (Feb 23, 2015)

ok im getting depressed because of this cold weather. I want my baby but I can't get him until its warmer.


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 23, 2015)

We have earthquake but weather are somewhat nice. 

So consider move to California??


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 23, 2015)

And drought too


----------



## Heather H (Feb 23, 2015)

i told my mom I want to move back to Paraguay where the weather is great


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 23, 2015)

Paraguay...That is a great place for torts! ! !!


----------



## Heather H (Feb 23, 2015)

bouaboua said:


> Paraguay...That is a great place for torts! ! !!


don't ask me what type but I had a huge freeroaming tortoise for 2 years. It just showed up one day. no enclosure of house or anything. i asked my mom if she had pictures of it and she said she will look.


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 23, 2015)

Looking forward to that photo. 

So are you in US permanently? What bought you to Paraguay or what bought you to US? Interesting place as Paraguay to me. wondering what that country are like??


----------



## Heather H (Feb 23, 2015)

bouaboua said:


> Looking forward to that photo.
> 
> So are you in US permanently? What bought you to Paraguay or what bought you to US? Interesting place as Paraguay to me. wondering what that country are like??


i have been in ohio for 24 years. I was in Paraguay because I am a military brat. im so not loving ohio right now  it is beautiful people are great food is wonderful. So many things to do. very diverse country. I was there for 3 1/2 years


----------



## dmmj (Feb 23, 2015)

Earth quakes, high taxes, drought, incompetent goverment, but the weather is nice, most of the time.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 23, 2015)

Ohio is a wonderful place. Depending where the tortoise was coming from, even if you lived in CA it might not be able to get shipped out.  Atleast it's not like waiting for a human child to arrive, you only have at most a couple of months, not nine.


----------



## Heather H (Feb 23, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Ohio is a wonderful place. Depending where the tortoise was coming from, even if you lived in CA it might not be able to get shipped out.  Atleast it's not like waiting for a human child to arrive, you only have at most a couple of months, not nine.


thats true


----------



## tortadise (Feb 23, 2015)

Heather H said:


> don't ask me what type but I had a huge freeroaming tortoise for 2 years. It just showed up one day. no enclosure of house or anything. i asked my mom if she had pictures of it and she said she will look.


Sounds like a Redfoot tortoise. They get rather large in Paraguay.


----------



## harris (Feb 23, 2015)

Sunday is March 1st. It only gets better from there.


----------



## Heather H (Feb 23, 2015)

harris said:


> Sunday is March 1st. It only gets better from there.


we had planned on shipping march 1,2, or 3rd temps were supposed to be 50  not anymore


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 23, 2015)

Heather H said:


> we had planned on shipping march 1,2, or 3rd temps were supposed to be 50  not anymore



Things can change.


----------



## Heather H (Feb 23, 2015)

tortadise said:


> Sounds like a Redfoot tortoise. They get rather large in Paraguay.


i looked up pictures thank you that is what I think she was.


----------



## tortadise (Feb 23, 2015)

Heather H said:


> i looked up pictures thank you that is what I think she was.


Fantastic. I would to see photos if you or your mom can find any. Redfoots from that region are rarely seen in the United States.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 23, 2015)

Look at the bright side... it's becoming warm weather, not the start of all the cold weather.


----------



## Heather H (Feb 23, 2015)

tortadise said:


> Fantastic. I would to see photos if you or your mom can find any. Redfoots from that region are rarely seen in the United States.


she can't find them


----------



## Heather H (Feb 23, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Look at the bright side... it's becoming warm weather, not the start of all the cold weather.


thats true.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 23, 2015)

Heather H said:


> she can't find them



 Bummer


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 23, 2015)

Heather H said:


> she can't find them


Bummer +1..


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 23, 2015)

Welcome to my neck of wood.


----------



## Heather H (Feb 23, 2015)

bouaboua said:


> Welcome to my neck of wood.
> 
> View attachment 119576


so not funny


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## 4jean (Feb 23, 2015)

Maybe Ohio is better than NY right now I have this


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 23, 2015)

See it can always be colder.


----------



## Heather H (Feb 23, 2015)

i don't know it's 0 right now 
was -10 earlier.


----------



## Heather H (Feb 23, 2015)

my mom said its 20 in oklahoma and snowing


----------



## Killerrookie (Feb 23, 2015)

Move to Houston Texas haha


----------



## wellington (Feb 23, 2015)

Heather H said:


> ok im getting depressed because of this cold weather. I want my baby but I can't get him until its warmer.


Oh I so hear that. I just want to sit and watch my torts grase the yard. Darn winter


----------



## 4jean (Feb 23, 2015)

I just want to be able to go outside without layers of clothing on. I can't even walk my dog.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 23, 2015)

4jean said:


> I just want to be able to go outside without layers of clothing on. I can't even walk my dog.


I do not mind walking my dogs in cold, it is walking on ice or during a sleet storm I dislike.


----------



## 4jean (Feb 23, 2015)

Agreed


----------



## cmacusa3 (Feb 23, 2015)

Heather H said:


> my mom said its 20 in oklahoma and snowing


And almost 80 a few weeks ago


----------



## leigti (Feb 23, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Look at the bright side... it's becoming warm weather, not the start of all the cold weather.


When you look at it that way it definitely helps people get through it. We have been very lucky with weather here the last few years. But we will have a major drought this summer. I really like snow but I don't like ice. But I find myself now really wanting to get out in the yard and get the tortoise pens ready. And I can't do it yet. still just too cold.


----------



## Heather H (Feb 23, 2015)

leigti said:


> When you look at it that way it definitely helps people get through it. We have been very lucky with weather here the last few years. But we will have a major drought this summer. I really like snow but I don't like ice. But I find myself now really wanting to get out in the yard and get the tortoise pens ready. And I can't do it yet. still just too cold.


Maybe it's good for you that it's cold so you take it easy


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Feb 23, 2015)

4jean said:


> Maybe Ohio is better than NY right now I have this
> View attachment 119587





Not fun....at least it's 4 out and not negative 4.


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 23, 2015)

Blrrrrrrrrrr.......


----------



## smarch (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm feeling the same way. Its the lack of sun here, now the sun is kind of coming out more... seems like the snow pummeling is finally stopping here in MA. I was literally resorting to hanging out literally with my face pressed against the glass front of Nank's enclosure to take in his UVBs because I needed something! Ask people on chat I was at the point of considering eating a spoonful of Nank's calcium+D3 powder to get some vitamin D (why going to the store and get HUMAN vitamins wasn't the first thought just shows how irrational I was thinking lol). but Nank was not happy about my face being all up in his face for the times I was lol, but it surprisingly worked very well for the depression... and watching Nank lol.


----------



## Heather H (Feb 24, 2015)

smarch said:


> I'm feeling the same way. Its the lack of sun here, now the sun is kind of coming out more... seems like the snow pummeling is finally stopping here in MA. I was literally resorting to hanging out literally with my face pressed against the glass front of Nank's enclosure to take in his UVBs because I needed something! Ask people on chat I was at the point of considering eating a spoonful of Nank's calcium+D3 powder to get some vitamin D (why going to the store and get HUMAN vitamins wasn't the first thought just shows how irrational I was thinking lol). but Nank was not happy about my face being all up in his face for the times I was lol, but it surprisingly worked very well for the depression... and watching Nank lol.


i take 4000mg of vit d a day not helping.


----------



## Heather H (Feb 24, 2015)

but its really warm out today its 17 f but feels like 1. heatwave woo hoo


----------



## smarch (Feb 24, 2015)

Heather H said:


> i take 4000mg of vit d a day not helping.


 Yeah I found its just people with Vit. D deficiencies are more likely to be affected and not that vit. D will always help. I genuinely think basking and watching Nank is what helped. From what it sounds like though its you're waiting for you're baby to be shipped out that's causing part of this so I guess my "watching a tort" thing wouldn't really help... warm will come soon enough and we'll all be wishing for cold weather back (ok maybe that last part is just me).


----------



## Heather H (Feb 24, 2015)

smarch said:


> Yeah I found its just people with Vit. D deficiencies are more likely to be affected and not that vit. D will always help. I genuinely think basking and watching Nank is what helped. From what it sounds like though its you're waiting for you're baby to be shipped out that's causing part of this so I guess my "watching a tort" thing wouldn't really help... warm will come soon enough and we'll all be wishing for cold weather back (ok maybe that last part is just me).


my body has problems absorbing vit d.  so winter always depresses me. I have my other pets that help. and it just gives me more time to work on Charlies enclosure. I will post new pics soon. I think I am almost done with it. ( well probably not lol ) i never crave cold weather. even in the heat of the summer. I love sunshine and warmth. I cried the first time I saw snow and was mad. I was 16 lol i hated everything about it, still do .


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 24, 2015)

leigti said:


> When you look at it that way it definitely helps people get through it. We have been very lucky with weather here the last few years. But we will have a major drought this summer. I really like snow but I don't like ice. But I find myself now really wanting to get out in the yard and get the tortoise pens ready. And I can't do it yet. still just too cold.



I don't mind winter, but I too have this need to be out in my yard. I am having withdrawals from when I lived out there all summer. (I even would sleep out there on my swing). I take any sorta warm day (above 32 please with no wind) and do something out there. It does get frustrating to try to pick up something and have it firmly frozen to the ground. Oh well, soon we will be complaining about the heat and mosquitos.


----------



## smarch (Feb 24, 2015)

Heather H said:


> my body has problems absorbing vit d.  so winter always depresses me. I have my other pets that help. and it just gives me more time to work on Charlies enclosure. I will post new pics soon. I think I am almost done with it. ( well probably not lol ) i never crave cold weather. even in the heat of the summer. I love sunshine and warmth. I cried the first time I saw snow and was mad. I was 16 lol i hated everything about it, still do .


 I usually get a weird spring seasonal depression that has never logically made sence, I actually ended up with Nank in the spring depression after my Grandpa died the Nov. before because that depression was REALLY bad, and after an intervention from my parents (because I was missing work and not leaving bed) I told my parents, teary eyes and all "I want a tortoise" then end of June I brought Nank home and magically he did help, I had to wake up to wake him up and feed him, he needed me, he needed attention to warm up to humans, all of a sudden my life revolved around him.
It's actually a thing in my family that we're almost always too hot... I mean here I use my sunroof in 20° weather, its the sun that I need to not be depressed. I love cold, but I guess that happens being borna and raised in New England, you embrace the cold or be miserable forever.


----------



## HLogic (Feb 24, 2015)

Heather H said:


> i take 4000mg of vit d a day not helping.


4000 mg or 4000 IU? 4 grams is a bit much when 15 mcg (micrograms - 1/10th of a milligram) (600 IU) is the RDA. Remember, too much is not a good thing!


----------



## Heather H (Feb 24, 2015)

HLogic said:


> 4000 mg or 4000 IU? 4 grams is a bit much when 15 mcg (600 IU) is the RDA. Remember, too much is not a good thing!


lol IU sorry . I get my blood tested every 3 months and they adjust it up or down .


----------



## Prairie Mom (Feb 24, 2015)

Okay, Heather, the title of your thread had me all concerned!!! I was about ready to call some crisis phone lines I'm not sure they'll be too interested if I tell them an internet buddy just really wants her baby tortoise! 

Two of my children have a hard time retaining vitamin d as well and must be on heavy supplements. Will vit D supplements actually help with seasonal depression? I thought it was more of a mental emotional feeling of being outside in the good ol' sun and fresh air that battled this and didn't realize vit D could help battle it as well.(?)


----------



## Heather H (Feb 24, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> Okay, Heather, the title of your thread had me all concerned!!! I was about ready to call some crisis phone lines I'm not sure they'll be too interested if I tell them an internet buddy just really wants her baby tortoise!
> 
> Two of my children have a hard time retaining vitamin d as well and must be on heavy supplements. Will vit D supplements actually help with seasonal depression? I thought it was more of a mental emotional feeling of being outside in the good ol' sun and fresh air that battled this and didn't realize vit D could help battle it as well.(?)


it is supposed to help with winter blues. but I don't find it helps. I am on it so that I don't break my bones  I am only depressed because I want my baby but not depressed in the sense of mental depression where I am crying, not getting out of bed.... lol maybe I should have the title changed to "i want my baby and I want him now"  I am working with a great breeder and he and neither he nor I want him shipped if the weather is cold. I will not risk it and I doubt he would either.


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 24, 2015)

This is what we have here today. Forecasted for rain this weekend. We need it!


----------

